# Am I the only furry in the world that HATES Zootopia?



## HuskyLover101 (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm really starting to think so. To say I'm annoyed with the fandom's obsession over it is an understatement! Am I the only one?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 24, 2018)

What exactly do you hate about Zootopia?


----------



## TrishaCat (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## linkmaster647 (Sep 24, 2018)

well tbh i havent watched it and i know id hate it.... just like frozen..... or.... *gulp* dokidoki


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2018)

Yes you are. x3


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 24, 2018)

I have never seen it, so I can not say I like it, thus you are technically not alone.


----------



## AppleButt (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah you probably are lol.


----------



## Simo (Sep 24, 2018)

Unicon said:


> I have never seen it, so I can not say I like it, thus you are technically not alone.



Another rare fur here, who has never seen it and has no idea on if I'd like it.  But I hear it's not too nice to skunks, so I have not really even had it on my 'to watch' list.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> Another rare fur here, who has never seen it and has no idea on if I'd like it.  But I hear it's not too nice to skunks, so I have not really even had it my 'to watch' list.


Zootopia and Frozen are two movies they everyone seems to have watched but me and you. One of these days have to get hold on these movies to see what everyone is talking. Or I'll just read the Wikipedia summaries.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2018)

I never saw zootopia because I planned to watch it on a plane and then they took it off the internal cinema before my flight. :C


----------



## Simo (Sep 24, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Zootopia and Frozen are two movies they everyone seems to have watched but me and you. One of these days have to get hold on these movies to see what everyone is talking. Or I'll just read the Wikipedia summaries.



Ah, never saw Frozen, either. It's funny, like you I also read a lotta reviews, in the NYT or in The New Yorker and elsewhere, and after a point, it almost feels as if I've seen the fim, without seeing it. 



Fallowfox said:


> I never saw zootopia because I planned to watch it on a plane and then they took it off the internal cinema before my flight. :C



In my case, it's a movie all my friends have 'already seen', and thus, if we hang out, and watch a movie, it's never been on the list. And in a way, seems an odd one, to watch alone. But maybe.


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh wow, I've never seen anyone, furry or not, dislike that movie. It's got a fun story and such a good message! And the character design is SO good. The animals actually look like animals if they were "anthro'd" and not like the boring Robin Hood "people-shaped with ears and tails" design.


----------



## AppleButt (Sep 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> In my case, it's a movie all my friends have 'already seen', and thus, if we hang out, and watch a movie, it's never been on the list. And in a way, seems an odd one, to watch alone. But maybe.



I’d totally watch it with you if I could even though I’ve already seen it more than once


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 24, 2018)

HuskyLover101 said:


> I'm really starting to think so. To say I'm annoyed with the fandom's obsession over it is an understatement! Am I the only one?



I really liked the movie, but I don't obsess over it. I remember the twist end but that is it as far as plot and character development; last time I saw it was on theaters so I don't exactly remember it well enough to give it a good critique.

I will say it tugged at my heart strings a bit. I am usually really snoody about films and highly critical of just about everything; the fact that I wasn't counting the number of seconds between the shots to see how long they stayed with a particular composition does vouch for it being well made as far as visuals go and I remember the character designs were top-notch.

I would need to watch it a second time really give a good critique of the story, character development, and dialogue.


----------



## Simo (Sep 24, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I’d totally watch it with you if I could even though I’ve already seen it more than once



Alright, maybe we'll have to, sometime! It's funny, I know furs watch movies 'together' on Discord or what not by all watching a stream at a certain time, but have never done such a thing. But, it's an idea : )


----------



## David Drake (Sep 24, 2018)

I went in expecting a cute movie I'd like. I got that. But the way it deftly handles its message is what elevated it for me. It's definitely in the top 3 of my favorite CG DAC films (I usually separate the CG and traditional animated Canon films, but I do recognize they are all Canon films).

Art is subjective though. People have different tastes. I am curious to know why you found yourself "hating" it though.


----------



## Asher Grey (Sep 25, 2018)

For me, Zootopia was another prime example of a movie's reputation far preceding it. If I had watched it without prior knowledge of it, I may have found it more enjoyable, but overall it was an alright movie with popularity that felt forced. I will admit the graphics were very good and I give it kudos for its attention to detail. I saw it twice, both on account of other people wanting to watch it with me, and didn't find it UNpleasant. But, as I said, it was solidly an "alright" movie.

So why is it so popular? I reckon it stems from the furry community so badly wanting major content. The community as a whole has many resemblances to a typical fandom except that there's no show/book/content to rally around. We have Tony the Tiger and Zavibaka but they don't give fans backstory to analyze or enough character development to form headcanons and opinions of. Sure, there's also older Disney movies(fox Robin Hood made me a furry, good times), but since they're not current, you can't rely on people building hype about it. It creates a conversation topic. One furry can ask another furry about Zootopia as fiction lovers can ask each other about Harry Potter or Star Wars. Even if the movie had been of objectively lower quality, I believe the need for a topic to share would've made it just as popular. It builds the same nature of hype as a band releasing a new album. The mentality of needing something to share with people similar to you is understandable, even if I've noticed some of the obsession with it comes off as very... Forced.

However --for me personally, at least-- it got very old, very quickly. I try not to resent it because it's something harmless that other people can get excited for, and that's worth a lot nowadays, but I don't enjoy seeing its content. Following a furry art account just to see fanart of its characters just gets a disappointed sigh from me. Presumably it'll fade as other furry content comes out. I don't think it was a bad movie, just way overdone to the point that I'm sick of it, like an overused meme. But hatred? You'll have to check tumblr for that. I've seen claims that it's blatant racism, misogyny, victim-blaming, and every other accusation you'll find of popular media. Is it justified? I wouldn't know, I don't bother reading them, nor do I have an account there anymore. But if you're looking for anti-Zootopia rage, that's the first place I'd look.

The popularity isn't unexpected- I just wish the movie itself had been enjoyable enough to merit it. But that's just my view on it.


----------



## kidchameleon (Sep 25, 2018)

*Hate *is such a strong word. I could understand someone not _liking _it, but... eh. I guess there's no accounting for taste.


----------



## Alyssa.the.fox (Sep 25, 2018)

well, i cant say if i liked it or not, never watched it. :T


----------



## David Drake (Sep 25, 2018)

Asher Grey said:


> I've seen claims that it's blatant racism, misogyny, victim-blaming,



...the movie is literally about how all those things are bullshit. Not even subtextually, the TEXT of the film is how prejudice is evil no matter who is doing it to whom. I just...howwww?!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 25, 2018)

Relevant (start at 2:00)


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm okay with the movie but the popularity it receives is pretty freaking phenomenal.


----------



## Asher Grey (Sep 25, 2018)

David Drake said:


> ...the movie is literally about how all those things are bullshit. Not even subtextually, the TEXT of the film is how prejudice is evil no matter who is doing it to whom. I just...howwww?!


That's tumblr for you


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 25, 2018)

I bet you we won't go three pages without one of the wolves here starting a howl.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 25, 2018)

YoUr nOt a rEal fUrRy unLesS yOu WatCh zOoTopia 20 tImeS!


----------



## AppleButt (Sep 25, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> YoUr nOt a rEal fUrRy unLesS yOu WatCh zOoTopia 20 tImeS!



Damn right!


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 25, 2018)

David Drake said:


> ...the movie is literally about how all those things are bullshit. Not even subtextually, the TEXT of the film is how prejudice is evil no matter who is doing it to whom. I just...howwww?!



Yeah, the character of Nick represents racism, and the character of Judy represents sexism.  I have zero idea how people think the film is advocating for those things when its two leads are shown to be constantly fighting it.


----------



## AppleButt (Sep 25, 2018)

David Drake said:


> ...the movie is literally about how all those things are bullshit. Not even subtextually, the TEXT of the film is how prejudice is evil no matter who is doing it to whom. I just...howwww?!



That’s tumblr being tumblr. 

The explanation I saw once on there was because they were mad at Disney for using animals to portray the struggles of minorities instead of using actual people.  

Like really lol.


----------



## babykitty (Sep 26, 2018)

The movie might of been worse off using real people.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm more of a "Cats Dont Dance" furry. >u>


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 26, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> That’s tumblr being tumblr.
> 
> The explanation I saw once on there was because they were mad at Disney for using animals to portray the struggles of minorities instead of using actual people.
> 
> Like really lol.



It definitely wants you to think about racism and sexism in particularly, but broadly it's also about prejudice in general, which helps make it so relatable


----------



## PercyD (Sep 26, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> It definitely wants you to think about racism and sexism in particularly, but broadly it's also about prejudice in general, which helps make it so relatable


Yea...
Zootopia as a thing about racism doesn't work.
Predators are actual physical threats to the prey animals. They literally are armed with knives on their hands.

This is problematic when trying to relate it to racism because minorities aren't a direct threat to white people at all. It doesn't work. And frankly, it's only relatable if you honestly believe that minorities pose a threat to your life. There are a lot of warped things at play that would make people think that actually-

Any way, Zootopia is just a fun buddy cop movie. I'm tired of being outraged and I just want to enjoy my due to course Disney movie without thinking about how I am impacted by bigotry.


----------



## TheRazzDazzler11 (Sep 26, 2018)

I like it, however it has a terrible soundtrack!!!


----------



## Joni (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Sep 26, 2018)

TheRazzDazzler0w0 said:


> I like it, however it has a terrible soundtrack!!!



I actually agree with you.  Other than "Try Everything" the soundtrack was just not that good to me.


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Sep 26, 2018)

It's an alright film but nothing groundbreaking. The character development is poor, especially Nick and I find Judy very annoying most of the time. The villain wasn't that phenomenal either and easily predictable, and I knew who it was the very instant she said "it's a good day for us little guys" during the officer graduation ceremony at the beginning of the film. It relies overbearingly on too many pop culture references to keep it going, there's at least 3 references to Frozen alone, come on! Then there's The Godfather, Breaking Bad, etc to name a few. 
The fact that furries hold such a high regard for it because it has anthro characters is irritating as well. If you actually watch it with an open mind, you can see it's nothing to get excited about. In my opinion, it's not even one of Disney's top 10 best movies.
Then there's the constant influx of the PORN posted to FA and e621 daily that seals the icing on the cake for me. The fact that the movie came out only two years ago and has already accumulated over 26,000 pieces of (mostly porn) art on e621 is a bit disturbing if you ask me, and that's just one website. I know it's the furry fandom but good god that's a bit over the top, don't ya think?! I can't even look at a poster of the movie without thinking of a hyper Chief Bogo and hyper Clawhouser fucking each other with dicks the size of the Empire State Building. What's worse than that is they're making a sequel, lord help us all! Basically when you pull back the layers, it's just the same old recycled buddy cop story we've all seen a thousand times in countless movies before, but with fuzzy animals instead, how's that anything mind blowing? If it was something new and original maybe it would've impressed me more, but, I'm sick and tired of seeing all these old, recycled plots used in so many movies. Can nobody come up with new, exciting ideas anymore?


----------



## David Drake (Sep 26, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Yea...
> Zootopia as a thing about racism doesn't work.
> Predators are actual physical threats to the prey animals. They literally are armed with knives on their hands.
> 
> This is problematic when trying to relate it to racism because minorities aren't a direct threat to white people at all. It doesn't work. And frankly, it's only relatable if you honestly believe that minorities pose a threat to your life. There are a lot of warped things at play that would make people think that actually-



Except what about the herbivores literally armed with spears on their heads? Or face? Or have piston-hammers for feet? Or who outbulk everyone? 

Animals are all _capable_ of hurting each other. Those who have a size advantage or are in better shape even moreso. Everyone _can be_ a physical threat to anyone else. But one mustn't assume they're going to be, especially on superficial differences.

That's why, to me, it works as a piece on prejudice. No matter who is doing it to who, prejudice, bigotry, all the "isms" are just completely horrible and degrading. 

Yes, it is simplified for the predominantly child audience in order for the message to stick if they've never really thought of it before and that does ignore a lot of - not all, but a lot of - context and nuance from real life examples. And even the best messages executed as perfectly as possible can give the wrong takeaway if the lens you view it from has a flaw. But it is both a damn good first step and subtle reminder, I feel.

I just wanted to make that point. We can enjoy our fun buddy cop movie now.


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Sep 26, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 26, 2018)

It has some fun and cute characters, an important message, a few funny moments and good jokes...

I nearly died at this part:






I can't think of any particular qualms I have about it; overall it's well written and animated. You're not alone, obviously, but I'm not amongst those who hate it.


----------



## Baalf (Sep 26, 2018)

HuskyLover101 said:


> I'm really starting to think so. To say I'm annoyed with the fandom's obsession over it is an understatement! Am I the only one?



Literally most fan bases are terrible, yet people only want to focus on fan bases of franchises that involve talking animals. No one ever says how bad the Mario fan base or the God of War fan base or the Resident Evil fan base or other fan bases that involve human characters, only fan bases of things that involve talking animals.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 26, 2018)

David Drake said:


> Except what about the herbivores literally armed with spears on their heads? Or face? Or have piston-hammers for feet? Or who outbulk everyone?
> 
> Animals are all _capable_ of hurting each other. Those who have a size advantage or are in better shape even moreso. Everyone _can be_ a physical threat to anyone else. But one mustn't assume they're going to be, especially on superficial differences.
> 
> ...


Even if you wanted to reverse it and say that herbivores are equally dangerous to predators (if not more so. Don't fuck with herbavores, they'll kill you just because you are near by-)

-It STILL doesn't work for *racism* specifically because it promotes this idea that the other person is actually capable of hurting you. They're animals. They are armed all the time. Human beings are not.

It's a more nuanced issue and calling it something about racism, I think, is unhelpful. It feeds into this idea that that other person is capable of hurting you somehow because they have some superhuman thing about them. It's straight out of 'progressive' ideas from the 1890s, early 1900s in America. This idea that minorities aren't even human came from that era and fostered nasty things like eugenics and inspired the Nazis to do what they did in Germany.

There are already a lot of people who are just illequiped to even talk about racism. Using this movie as a way to talk about it is unhelpful and just confuses the issue.

Other than racism, it is a helpful way to talk about prejudice and fostering understanding. I'll agree with you there. An actual conversation about racism is better served with a history lesson. History explains why things are the way that they are and a lot of events are willfully omitted to make you look at certain peoples in a specific light.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 26, 2018)

They originally had the idea of writing the story of Zootopia where all the predators had to wear special high tech collars around their necks, that the prey species designed, that kept them from being aggressive. It was the only thing enabling both predators and prey to coexist. I'm glad they didn't choose that concept in the final production. It would have been too dark for a kids movie in my opinion.


----------



## AppleButt (Sep 26, 2018)

HuskyLover101 said:


> It's an alright film but nothing groundbreaking. The character development is poor, especially Nick and I find Judy very annoying most of the time. The villain wasn't that phenomenal either and easily predictable, and I knew who it was the very instant she said "it's a good day for us little guys" during the officer graduation ceremony at the beginning of the film. It relies overbearingly on too many pop culture references to keep it going, there's at least 3 references to Frozen alone, come on! Then there's The Godfather, Breaking Bad, etc to name a few.
> The fact that furries hold such a high regard for it because it has anthro characters is irritating as well. If you actually watch it with an open mind, you can see it's nothing to get excited about. In my opinion, it's not even one of Disney's top 10 best movies.
> Then there's the constant influx of the PORN posted to FA and e621 daily that seals the icing on the cake for me. The fact that the movie came out only two years ago and has already accumulated over 26,000 pieces of (mostly porn) art on e621 is a bit disturbing if you ask me, and that's just one website. I know it's the furry fandom but good god that's a bit over the top, don't ya think?! I can't even look at a poster of the movie without thinking of a hyper Chief Bogo and hyper Clawhouser fucking each other with dicks the size of the Empire State Building. What's worse than that is they're making a sequel, lord help us all! Basically when you pull back the layers, it's just the same old recycled buddy cop story we've all seen a thousand times in countless movies before, but with fuzzy animals instead, how's that anything mind blowing? If it was something new and original maybe it would've impressed me more, but, I'm sick and tired of seeing all these old, recycled plots used in so many movies. Can nobody come up with new, exciting ideas anymore?




Well if you don’t like it you don’t like it, nothing wrong with that.

I already watched it with an open mind and I still liked it, and so did many non furries, too.   I haven’t met a non fur who hates the movie either, so.  So I don’t think it’s just the anthro aspect of it that people like. 

I loved the characters as well. The only mediocre thing about the movie, in my opinion, was the soundtrack. 

But different strokes for different folks!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 1, 2018)

PercyD said:


> They're animals. They are armed all the time. Human beings are not.



I'm not saying that your premise that" Zootopia doesn't work work for racism" is wrong. I would need to see the movie a second time and pay attention to the details a bit more to argue that.

However, I would argue that just because as human beings we don't have sharp teeth, claws, horns, armor, etc. built into us that keep us armed 24/7, doesn't mean we aren't capable of "actually hurting" each-other 24/7.

Someone doesn't need a gun or a knife to kill us. They don't need to be trained in martial arts either. The moment you turn your back on someone, you are *trusting* that they won't immediately snap your neck. It doesn't take a lot of physical strength to do so and it doen't take any combat training, either. It is a simple task that almost anyone can do.

Further, unlike animals, we can use our environment to our advantage by quickly spotting a object and turning against someone. It could be something that can be lifted, like a office chair or bar stool, or even a stationary object like a bathroom sink that can someone can be bashed into.

Everyone is always a threat. They don't have to be armed with weapon specifically designed to kill (built into our biology or otherwise). We are intelligent enough that we don't need that. Yes, a special weapon gives someone the upper hand, but if neither party has one, it is a moot point.

Why do you think both trans men and women are terrified of being attacked by people who think we are "using the wrong restroom?" It is because anyone who is motivated enough to hurt us is a threat; they are capable of "actually hurting" us and have hurt many others in the past.



HuskyLover101 said:


> It's an alright film but nothing groundbreaking. The character development is poor, especially Nick and I find Judy very annoying most of the time. The villain wasn't that phenomenal either and easily predictable, and I knew who it was the very instant she said "it's a good day for us little guys" during the officer graduation ceremony at the beginning of the film. It relies overbearingly on too many pop culture references to keep it going, there's at least 3 references to Frozen alone, come on! Then there's The Godfather, Breaking Bad, etc to name a few.
> The fact that furries hold such a high regard for it because it has anthro characters is irritating as well. If you actually watch it with an open mind, you can see it's nothing to get excited about. In my opinion, it's not even one of Disney's top 10 best movies.
> Then there's the constant influx of the PORN posted to FA and e621 daily that seals the icing on the cake for me. The fact that the movie came out only two years ago and has already accumulated over 26,000 pieces of (mostly porn) art on e621 is a bit disturbing if you ask me, and that's just one website. I know it's the furry fandom but good god that's a bit over the top, don't ya think?! I can't even look at a poster of the movie without thinking of a hyper Chief Bogo and hyper Clawhouser fucking each other with dicks the size of the Empire State Building. What's worse than that is they're making a sequel, lord help us all! Basically when you pull back the layers, it's just the same old recycled buddy cop story we've all seen a thousand times in countless movies before, but with fuzzy animals instead, how's that anything mind blowing? If it was something new and original maybe it would've impressed me more, but, I'm sick and tired of seeing all these old, recycled plots used in so many movies. Can nobody come up with new, exciting ideas anymore?



Well now I *neeeeed* to watch it a second time so I can contribute intelligently to this debate...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 1, 2018)

Zootopia just created an influx of fox sonas.

I have seen too many fox sonas to last me a lifetime >:U


----------



## Alv (Oct 1, 2018)

I love Zootopia! Am planning on rewatching it soon :3


----------



## PercyD (Oct 1, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I'm not saying that your premise that" Zootopia doesn't work work for racism" is wrong. I would need to see the movie a second time and pay attention to the details a bit more to argue that.
> 
> However, I would argue that just because as human beings we don't have sharp teeth, claws, horns, armor, etc. built into us that keep us armed 24/7, doesn't mean we aren't capable of "actually hurting" each-other 24/7.
> 
> ...


I'm going to stop your word wall right there because that has nothing to do with race.
*Someone's race has nothing to do with their ability to hurt you.* I don't care how you slice it. An animal's species and how they are made have everything to do with how they can hurt you. It's not an equivalence and, I remind you, *we were talking about *discussions about race*.*

Staying on topic, trying to equate this notion of potential to harm to race is unhelpful AND actually dangerous. People have been killed because someone felt threatened by their race. Whole policies were constructed based on race that are harmful and even lead to genocide.

One could say that the reaction is similar. However, and as I said before, discussions about race require real people with real nuance. Zootopia muddles the conversation with really racist notions of black people being more equipped to harm you, as an example. In reality, they are not. The reasons why one might think that, they are are _really _racist.

*TLDR: *You don't need to watch Zootopia to understand racism. You need to go read a history book.


----------



## Simo (Oct 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> They originally had the idea of writing the story of Zootopia where all the predators had to wear special high tech collars around their necks, that the prey species designed, that kept them from being aggressive. It was the only thing enabling both predators and prey to coexist. I'm glad they didn't choose that concept in the final production. It would have been too dark for a kids movie in my opinion.



Oh, kinda kinky. I wonder what else these collars might have been able to make 'em do?


----------



## Alv (Oct 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, kinda kinky. I wonder what else these collars might have been able to make 'em do?



OwO


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 1, 2018)

Alv said:


> OwO


----------



## Alv (Oct 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 42915



**W**


----------



## Skychickens (Oct 1, 2018)

I like Zootopia, but I'm not super obsessed. I always like talking animal movies, and I found it pretty charming. (Though I also was disappointed in the sountrack)

But I am mostly an animation nerd and since I was impressed with the animation that kind of sealed it for me. I went in to watch that movie because I heard about what they had to do to animate those characters, making all the hairs one by one, writing new programs, etc. (also that in the one scene everyone's having real conversations it's not just background noise) and I wanted to see what that culminated to.

I'm also a little tired of seeing fanart of it but c'est la vie. 

But I doubt you're the _only_ one. If I can hate Star Wars enough to want to jump off a bridge every time a new Star Wars anything comes out...I think you can hate Zootopia


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 2, 2018)

PercyD said:


> I'm going to stop your word wall right there because that has nothing to do with race.
> *Someone's race has nothing to do with their ability to hurt you.* I don't care how you slice it. An animal's species and how they are made have everything to do with how they can hurt you. It's not an equivalence and, I remind you, *we were talking about *discussions about race*.*
> 
> Staying on topic, trying to equate this notion of potential to harm to race is unhelpful AND actually dangerous. People have been killed because someone felt threatened by their race. Whole policies were constructed based on race that are harmful and even lead to genocide.
> ...



I'm sorry if I gave the wrong impression: you are absolutely correct; but you are misunderstanding why I made my comments. I was not intending to negate what you said about Zootopia being a bad analogy for racism. I even admitted that I could not make a intelligent comment on that issue because my memory of the movie was foggy. I also did not even try to look at it from the perspective of it being a commentary on racism in the only watch through of Zootopia that I have had (at least up until 10 minutes ago).

I was _*not even remotely*_ trying to equate that potential to harm to race in any way shape or form.

My _*only*_ intention was to point out the flaw in arguing that unarmed humans cannot physically harm or kill each other unless they have special training. That notion (i.e. unarmed humans can't kill each other), which I _*agree*_ has nothing to do with racism, is a dangerous one by itself. It leads to the assumption that anyone carrying a weapon of some kind (knife, gun, or otherwise) is a bad person who wants to harm others as opposed to the more reasonable assumption that an armed person just want to defend themselves in the case of an emergency.

Having watched the movie a second time now, I would say that Zootopia is really about politicians and the media try to divide us and make people afraid of each other (not just in regards to race, but also nationality, sex, gender identity, religion, etc.) so that they can get more votes or viewers and stay/get into positions of power.

Also, history helps people understand, but getting to see racism first hand in the modern world makes it hit home that it is still a problem.

I _*used*_ to think racism was a minor issue, confined to a few racist nut jobs here and there. It wasn't until a police officer pulled me over because "my tail lights were too dim" (what a lame excuse that was) about 30 seconds after I picked up a friend of mine. I am 100% convinced that I was pulled over because the police saw my friend was black. They spent a lot of time questioning him, and no time questioning me. At the end of it, they pulled me aside to talk and said "are you sure you really know who this guy is? He could be lying to you and we don't want to see you get taken advantage of or hurt..."

That experience... that drilled it home. I knew my friend. He was absolutely harmless. He wanted to get together with me and go to Denny's because I told him I was stressed and just needed a friend to talk to for a bit. He was helping me and here the police were, suspicious of him for nothing more than his skin color.

No amount of history lessons could ever make it hit home in the way that seeing a cop discriminate against my friend did...

Yes, study history; but talking to living people of other races, creeds, sexual orientations, and gender identities is more important for helping people realize that some of those problems from the past are just as prevalent in today's society.

*TLDR:* I'm sorry if I gave the wrong impression; I made an attempt to clarify in the full post but used a lot of words because I desperately want to make sure my intentions are not misconstrued. Please take the time to read it, not skim it. This is an important issue and one that deserves taking time to read.


----------



## PercyD (Oct 2, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I'm sorry if I gave the wrong impression: you are absolutely correct; but you are misunderstanding why I made my comments. I was not intending to negate what you said about Zootopia being a bad analogy for racism. I even admitted that I could not make a intelligent comment on that issue because my memory of the movie was foggy. I also did not even try to look at it from the perspective of it being a commentary on racism in the only watch through of Zootopia that I have had (at least up until 10 minutes ago).
> 
> I was _*not even remotely*_ trying to equate that potential to harm to race in any way shape or form.
> 
> ...


I would maybe agree that Zootopia makes a statement about politics itself, especially how it can be used to bring out the ugliness of people.
But, eh... I also feel that many people in this country are illequiped to talk about racism in general. Even after witnessing it, there are ways to be a good ally that ensures that you can protect your friends. A few of my friends have done this for me, even in a liberal city like NYC.
-I've also said I just want to talk about the gags and bad fanfiction. I live this shit daily. I just don't need people holding up this movie as their only example of race relations *hand-to-face*


----------



## Alv (Oct 2, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I'm sorry if I gave the wrong impression: you are absolutely correct; but you are misunderstanding why I made my comments. I was not intending to negate what you said about Zootopia being a bad analogy for racism. I even admitted that I could not make a intelligent comment on that issue because my memory of the movie was foggy. I also did not even try to look at it from the perspective of it being a commentary on racism in the only watch through of Zootopia that I have had (at least up until 10 minutes ago).
> 
> I was _*not even remotely*_ trying to equate that potential to harm to race in any way shape or form.
> 
> ...



How does a movie about anthropomorphic rabbits and lions et al tie into discussions about black and white discrimination?


----------



## PercyD (Oct 2, 2018)

Alv said:


> How does a movie about anthropomorphic rabbits and lions et al tie into discussions about black and white discrimination?


People don't know how to talk about racism so they try to use this movie to do it. -And then it's like "no, stop."


----------



## Alv (Oct 2, 2018)

PercyD said:


> People don't know how to talk about racism so they try to use this movie to do it. -And then it's like "no, stop."



Mmm x.x talking about racism seems like a good way to start an argument. Ah, especially in this political climate.


----------



## Rant (Oct 2, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Zootopia and Frozen are two movies they everyone seems to have watched but me and you. One of these days have to get hold on these movies to see what everyone is talking. Or I'll just read the Wikipedia summaries.


Frozen is so overrated. But zootopia tackled racism in a very real way. Plus watching all the cute furries interact with each other and the world was fun


----------



## PercyD (Oct 2, 2018)

Alv said:


> Mmm x.x talking about racism seems like a good way to start an argument. Ah, especially in this political climate.


Eha.... People need to learn how to have these discussions. Its the only way the problems will be solved. However, I don't have the time to teach people. Further, I'm not required to. It takes a lot of emotional labor that I want to reserve for myself. 
The people who actually want to be part of solution will learn on their own.  (And not from watching B rated Disney movies).


----------



## PercyD (Oct 2, 2018)

Rant said:


> Frozen is so overrated. But zootopia tackled racism in a very real way. Plus watching all the cute furries interact with each other and the world was fun


No.... No it didn't tackle racism in a very real way.
Perhaps it used political manipulation and fear as a plot point. However, it is not a suitable for conversations about racism.


----------



## Alv (Oct 2, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Eha.... People need to learn how to have these discussions. Its the only way the problems will be solved. However, I don't have the time to teach people. Further, I'm not required to. It takes a lot of emotional labor that I want to reserve for myself.
> The people who actually want to be part of solution will learn on their own.  (And not from watching B rated Disney movies).



Mmm... people keep their opinions. They cannot be convinced on the digital medium. 
I think if Disney wanted to talk about racism they might have been a bit more blunt. I don't think lessons of racism can be taken from it too much. If you do... the takeaway is the bunnies are a lot weaker, sheep are kind of dumb, and foxes are smart and wily. That would actually reinforce notions of racism. I honestly think issues of racism can't be extracted from the film all that well...


----------



## Inpw (Oct 2, 2018)

I hate that Shakira song in the movie.


----------



## PercyD (Oct 2, 2018)

Alv said:


> Mmm... people keep their opinions. They cannot be convinced on the digital medium.
> I think if Disney wanted to talk about racism they might have been a bit more blunt. I don't think lessons of racism can be taken from it too much. If you do... the takeaway is the bunnies are a lot weaker, sheep are kind of dumb, and foxes are smart and wily. That would actually reinforce notions of racism. I honestly think issues of racism can't be extracted from the film all that well...


Most notions reinforcing racism are not opinions. Someone thinking it's okay to burn down your home and destroy all your belongings is not an opinion. So theres that.

People keep trying to do it though instead of doing actual work of learning and asking someone whos living on the otherside of it.


----------



## Alv (Oct 2, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Most notions reinforcing racism are not opinions. Someone thinking it's okay to burn down your home and destroy all your belongings is not an opinion. So theres that.
> 
> People keep trying to do it though instead of doing actual work of learning and asking someone whos living on the otherside of it.



Racism is woven into the fabric of our society... examining it is very hard, since many if not most part are subtly racist in some way. Even I cannot hold back some mixed feelings when I see a black person.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 2, 2018)

PercyD said:


> I would maybe agree that Zootopia makes a statement about politics itself, especially how it can be used to bring out the ugliness of people.
> But, eh... I also feel that many people in this country are illequiped to talk about racism in general. Even after witnessing it, there are ways to be a good ally that ensures that you can protect your friends. A few of my friends have done this for me, even in a liberal city like NYC.
> -I've also said I just want to talk about the gags and bad fanfiction. I live this shit daily. I just don't need people holding up this movie as their only example of race relations *hand-to-face*



Movie goer's don't tend to take much out of movies. They will either think the plot to reinforces their preheld beliefs (true or not) about themselves and the world and like the movie, or they will think the movie denies their preheld beliefs (true or not) and dislike the movie because of it.

Granted, some moviegoers can take more out of movies than others, but we usually like it when our own beliefs are reaffirmed and dislike it when they are not. It might seem shallow, but too much cognitive dissonance can impede one's ability to cope with other stressors and affirmation can make things easier to deal with so our subconscious minds tend to warp our perceptions in a way that makes us more comfortable.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 2, 2018)

In this time and age, everything seems to be about race


----------



## Rant (Oct 2, 2018)

PercyD said:


> No.... No it didn't tackle racism in a very real way.
> Perhaps it used political manipulation and fear as a plot point. However, it is not a suitable for conversations about racism.


It's how racism happens, you turn the people on a group that's different and use fear and manipulation to make them the "enemy".


----------



## PercyD (Oct 2, 2018)

Rant said:


> It's how racism happens, you turn the peipeo on a group that's different and use fear and manipulation to make them the "enemy".


No, racism is more nuanced than that.
Its problematic because the animals actually pose threats to each other because of the nature of how they are made. Black people, for example, do not pose a threat to White people because they are black. People who claim that they do are probably racist, and this movie gives those people talking points that aren't there.

If you want to talk about racism, use actual people.


----------



## PercyD (Oct 2, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Movie goer's don't tend to take much out of movies. They will either think the plot to reinforces their preheld beliefs (true or not) about themselves and the world and like the movie, or they will think the movie denies their preheld beliefs (true or not) and dislike the movie because of it.
> 
> Granted, some moviegoers can take more out of movies than others, but we usually like it when our own beliefs are reaffirmed and dislike it when they are not. It might seem shallow, but too much cognitive dissonance can impede one's ability to cope with other stressors and affirmation can make things easier to deal with so our subconscious minds tend to warp our perceptions in a way that makes us more comfortable.


Listen.
I just really love the gag with the sloth. I don't really care about what other people do to affirm themselves.


----------



## PercyD (Oct 2, 2018)

Alv said:


> Racism is woven into the fabric of our society... examining it is very hard, since many if not most part are subtly racist in some way. Even I cannot hold back some mixed feelings when I see a black person.


I'm going to end this conversation. Thanks.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 2, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Listen.
> I just really love the gag with the sloth. I don't really care about what other people do to affirm themselves.



The sound of the paper in this part was painful:


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 2, 2018)

We can all agree that the animals were kinda cute :3
Could’ve used more deer though :u


----------



## Alv (Oct 2, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> We can all agree that the animals were kinda cute :3
> Could’ve used more deer though :u



Actually where were all the wolves ;-;


----------



## PercyD (Oct 2, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> We can all agree that the animals were kinda cute :3
> Could’ve used more deer though :u


Shakira was technically a deer-


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 2, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Shakira was technically a deer-


Both in the cervidae family, so I’ll count it lol


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 2, 2018)

Alv said:


> Actually where were all the wolves ;-;



They had a whole scene! They are the special ops team!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 2, 2018)

When it comes to anthro characters, I like to use stereotypes.

Pandas are lazy
Dogs are very sociable
Cats are sassy
Dragons are evil
Deers are hippies
Foxes are sly


----------



## PercyD (Oct 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> When it comes to anthro characters, I like to use stereotypes.
> 
> Pandas are lazy
> Dogs are very sociable
> ...


Bunnies are from Brooklyn- specifically Flatbush (you can only be my friend if you get the reference).


----------



## Alv (Oct 2, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> They had a whole scene! They are the special ops team!



It's been a while - I should rewatch it ;-;


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Oct 2, 2018)

Didn't hate or even dislike it really but the central message was an illogical mess especially if it tried to reflect the real life problems with racism.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 2, 2018)

The next one should be about interspecies relationships and the sociopolitical shitstorm they would stir up.


----------



## Sagt (Oct 2, 2018)

Prejudice is quite blatantly a theme of the film - there is no room for ambiguity in that regard. I wouldn't say racism per se, but rather prejudice just generally.

I mean...





In any case, I liked the film. Not my favourite, but still enjoyable, and of course it has anthro characters which makes it a bit more fun to talk about in furry circles.

Admittedly fanart of Nick Wilde is very much stale at this point, even if it doesn't show up so frequently anymore. Then again, I occasionally see fanart of Lion King, and just the other day I saw some newly-made stuff of Sly Cooper. I mean, I think that pop culture, anthro characters will always recieve some amount of fanart from this fandom.

Anyway, I've always understood the appreciation the fandom has with Zootopia as exaggerated. It's the most recent big-budget film with lots of relevance to the fandom, and it was fairly good (or, at least I thought so). When the next big-bidget anthro film comes out from Disney, though, I bet you that people won't really talk about Zootopia anymore.


----------



## Alv (Oct 2, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Prejudice is quite blatantly a theme of the film - there is no room for ambiguity in that regard. I wouldn't say racism per se, but rather prejudice just generally.
> 
> I mean...
> 
> ...



Nick Wilde yiff I mean art is really the best.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 3, 2018)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> Zootopia is overrated. The way it executes the message of the film isn't really anything special. It just kind of says racism is bad and that's it. Doesn't really feel like it adds any extra layers to it or anything. And I get it, it's a kid's movie, but there's people in this community that praise Zootopia as this amazing masterpiece of a film, and I just feel there's way better stuff than this. (I'm also just a very critical person)



I think being furry and the fact that we don't get much to look forward to as far as furry content goes, and the fact that Disney of all companies was willing to make something like that, gives it sentimental value to a lot of furries.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 3, 2018)

I guess this movie is no longer a novel experience for me.

I recently saw this with a few coworkers and it was okay for a family and children's movie. There aren't enough children's and family films out anymore really and it is good to see Disney deciding to still pursue that material.

As for the moral messaging, @Lcs and @PercyD summed my general thoughts on the matter, so I won't reinvent the wheel. 

@HuskyLover101 , the film is fine for what it is, with a few flaws. If you've got kid relatives, they might like it. That is my review.


----------



## PercyD (Dec 4, 2018)

Unicon said:


> I guess this movie is no longer a novel experience for me.
> 
> I recently saw this with a few coworkers and it was okay for a family and children's movie. There aren't enough children's and family films out anymore really and it is good to see Disney deciding to still pursue that material.
> 
> ...


Yea, I will say that people are really insecure about what makes a good family movie.
You're enjoying a nice adventure and all the sudden theres like genocide or something going down. Then they try to say something profound about current events and it's like-
"... I just wanted to watch a cute movie about some folks going on an adventure. Please-"
Speaking of, thats why I love the Croods. Thats like my favorite Dreamworks movie. I wish they would have done more with the property, all the elements were there.


----------



## Simo (Dec 4, 2018)

I think I may the only furry who has no interest in seeing Zootopia  Not that it looks awful, just a bit boring? I'll probably see it eventually.


----------



## JPeccatori1 (Jan 1, 2019)

Honestly, I liked it, but don't really see the fascination with it.
I wasn't surprised in the LEAST when the furry community got wind of this, cause I don't think there's that many 100% "furry-only" movies out there.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 3, 2019)

I love the movie, though there are some questionable moments in it as far as policing goes. 

Also;


----------



## BronzeHeart92 (Jan 11, 2019)

Even if you're not a 'furry', it's still a movie you can enjoy.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 12, 2019)

Honestly never seen it.


----------



## Deathless (Jan 18, 2019)

UNPOPULAR OPINION:

I can agree that Zootopia is WAYYY overrated for no reason. To me, it's just a regular Disney movie that just happens to have more anthropromorphic animals than usual. 

It's a cute movie and all, but it's just cliche and is just loved because the characters are animals.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Jan 18, 2019)

MidnightDragon said:


> UNPOPULAR OPINION:
> 
> I can agree that Zootopia is WAYYY overrated for no reason. To me, it's just a regular Disney movie that just happens to have more anthropromorphic animals than usual.
> 
> It's a cute movie and all, but it's just cliche and is just loved because the characters are animals.



isn't that true for any piece of media that features anthropomorphic characters? Personally I don't care if a piece of work has them, as long as it's well written. Having talking animals in it isn't the be all end all of work.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 18, 2019)

Fruitythebeetle said:


> isn't that true for any piece of media that features anthropomorphic characters? Personally I don't care if a piece of work has them, as long as it's well written. Having talking animals in it isn't the be all end all of work.



To honest, when most movies aren't very well written, it does help in my opinion. If a character is going to be poorly written, then at least make it fun to watch, and it's easier to do that with talking animals.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 26, 2019)

I've not seen this movie, not interested, I wanna be neutral but it's everywhere. Which makes it annoying. What makes it more annoying is friends getting annoyed with me because I'm not interested. Yeh, that happened.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Mar 26, 2019)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I've not seen this movie, not interested, I wanna be neutral but it's everywhere. Which makes it annoying. What makes it more annoying is friends getting annoyed with me because I'm not interested. Yeh, that happened.


Why would you're friends be annoyed that you're not interested? That seems kinda dumb really :/


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 26, 2019)

Brooks Dotson said:


> Why would you're friends be annoyed that you're not interested? That seems kinda dumb really :/


Well you know how that is, sometimes you're very enthusiastic about something so you want to share the joy it brings you with people you like, and some people take it a bit too far, causing you to react defensively. It can escalate from there. I've not lost friends over this or anything, but I feel like the annoyance on both sides was really unnecessary


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Mar 26, 2019)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Well you know how that is, sometimes you're very enthusiastic about something so you want to share the joy it brings you with people you like, and some people take it a bit too far, causing you to react defensively. It can escalate from there. I've not lost friends over this or anything, but I feel like the annoyance on both sides was really unnecessary


Oh, sorry to hear that ):


----------



## _Ivory_ (Mar 26, 2019)

Anon647 said:


> well tbh i havent watched it and i know id hate it.... just like frozen..... or.... *gulp* dokidoki


But you like dokidoki


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Mar 26, 2019)

Well i don't, never did see the appeal of dokidoki anyways


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 26, 2019)

Brooks Dotson said:


> Oh, sorry to hear that ):


This is fine tho, if a friendship was to end because you're not interested in a movie then nothing of value would be lost. It's just a bit of a shame that I can't relate as much to some friends since for some reason, this particular movie means so much to them.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 26, 2019)

I enjoyed it for many reasons.




MANY. MANY. REASONS.

you just probably "hate" it cos it does get tiring to see a popular thing. It's normal.

I mean---Frozen was a movie I enjoyed immensely but I lived with toddlers at that time.
They played Let it Go for months. and...that did contribute to my dislike.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 26, 2019)

I finally got around to watching it. Imo WALL-E was a far superior film.


----------



## BunBunArt (Mar 30, 2019)

I'm just here to say that I found it funny how I see lots of furries here who didn't saw or like the movie, and I know looots of non-furries who did saw and liked it! xD

I did like it, by the way!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 30, 2019)

I thought it was pretty good for what it was.
I mean, it was a pretty trope-heavy movie, sure, but it's made for kids who haven't been overexposed to such tropes like us adults have.
Plus there's enough jokes to keep adults entertained which is something I really appreciate in a kid's movie.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Apr 1, 2019)

Zootopia was okay
Though
I definately prefer The Lion King


----------



## Arvid (Apr 2, 2019)

I did like Zootopia. Heck, I watched it just to celebrate me joining the Furry Fandom(Odd way to celebrate joining a Fandom. In fact, does anyone even celebrate joining a Fandom?).

Zootopia's Characters, Plot, Acting and Music were both good but to critique it, I'd have to watch it again. I am a Person who does take note of things that aren't good and thus' crticise them.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 2, 2019)

zenmaldita said:


> I enjoyed it for many reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The person in Zootopia's direction who said yes to the buff dancing Tigers was probably enjoying their job way too much lol.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 2, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> The person in Zootopia's direction who said yes to the buff dancing Tigers was probably enjoying their job way too much lol.


Who wouldn't DREAM of being paid for something they love way too much tho :'D


----------



## CyberMark (Apr 4, 2019)

The movie and the fandom are two different things tho...


----------



## 1234554321 (Apr 4, 2019)

HuskyLover101 said:


> I'm really starting to think so. To say I'm annoyed with the fandom's obsession over it is an understatement! Am I the only one?


I don't hate it, I just think it's overrated. The whole fucking friend drama by the end of the movie made me wanna shove a loaded shotgun in my mouth, it's nauseatingly melodramatic. Other than that it's a perfectly average movie. It's pretty but doesn't stand out in the slightest, there's nothing special about it


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 4, 2019)

You're not the only one... i do like it, but not because I'm a Furry but because i like the movie as a movie. Even if it was humans and changed slightly to fit that i would like it.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Apr 4, 2019)

I don't hate it, but I don't have much interest in the actual movie or watching it, mainly because I don't really have interest in most children's cartoons. But yea I'll agree, it is pretty overrated.

It has some pretty good porn, though.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Apr 5, 2019)

Limedragon27 said:


> I don't hate it, but I don't have much interest in the actual movie or watching it, mainly because I don't really have interest in most children's cartoons. But yea I'll agree, it is pretty overrated.
> 
> It has some pretty good porn, though.




personally, I don't like rule 34 fanart at all since alot of it is childern's animated characters doing extremely out of character things. like I don't mind krystal doing lewd stuff but when it's something like  arthur's mom in a pin up pic i'm noping out of there.

besides that, I respect your opinion.

not into the movie either but that's because i just hated what disney became as of late.


----------



## Arca (Apr 28, 2019)

Sorry you feel that way, OP, but that's fine. Our experiences color our points of view, shape our opinions, help us define what we do and do not like. Personally, I love the film, and I own the DVD, having watched it a dozen times or more. It doesn't affect me negatively that you don't like it, it won't erase my DVD (I would cry if it did, though, just saying). I do hope you find something that is enjoyable. I wish we, as a fandom, had more high end professional content to enjoy.


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (May 22, 2019)

Haven't seen Zootopia yet. I'm about 4 years behind the rest of the world in games, Tv shows and movies lol.


----------



## KD142000 (May 22, 2019)

I have seen it and it was OK. Not as good as people told me it was, though. Then again, I saw it about two years after it came out...

Don't matter if you hate Zootopia...there's reasons to critique and dislike pretty much everything.


----------



## WeaselWarrior (May 26, 2019)

I tried watching it once, but I stopped 30 minutes in because I found Judy really annoying for a reason I honestly can't quite put my finger on. :/

Secret of NIMH is the superior talking animal movie. fite me 1v1 if u disagree >:|


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (May 26, 2019)

zenmaldita said:


> I enjoyed it for many reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why the fluff do you have a Polish version of it? >:[


----------



## Ravofox (May 26, 2019)

In the case of Frozen, I was expecting a lot based on the hype, and while I did very much like it, it didn't really live up to that hype for me. People were comparing it to the Disney renaissance and I'm just like yes it was one of their best films in ages, but definitely not renaissance level.

Zootopia on the other hand, I thought I'd enjoy it but I wasn't expecting anything spectacular. The main reason why I really wanted to see it was that I sure liked the personality of that fox character in the adds.

Then when I watched it, within 6 minutes I was hooked!!!

Of course there's nothing wrong with not liking a movie. I'm just glad I was far from disappointed!


----------



## zenmaldita (May 26, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Why the fluff do you have a Polish version of it? >:[


oh I never noticed. I was just after the handsome tigers


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (May 26, 2019)

zenmaldita said:


> oh I never noticed. I was just after the handsome tigers


*Pouts and kicks the rock under his legs*
Bobcats are better...


----------



## Jestwinged (May 26, 2019)

No you aren't, I can't stand animated films in general and turned off Zootopia within 30 minutes


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (May 27, 2019)

Jestwinged said:


> No you aren't, I can't stand animated films in general and turned off Zootopia within 30 minutes


....oh...your one of those people?

Like I understand why folks might not like  animation cuz it's for babies but you sorts of people are the reason folks don't take seriously...

Okay sorry about that. Just fed up with all these Disney love action remakes that get so fucking popular. (Also, how the check are you a furry? Most furries I know became furries due to growing up with media starring humanoid animals)


----------



## Jestwinged (May 27, 2019)

Fruitythebeetle said:


> ....oh...your one of those people?
> 
> Like I understand why folks might not like  animation cuz it's for babies but you sorts of people are the reason folks don't take seriously...
> 
> Okay sorry about that. Just fed up with all these Disney love action remakes that get so fucking popular. (Also, how the check are you a furry? Most furries I know became furries due to growing up with media starring humanoid animals)



I am sort of confused by this reply  

I don't like animated films because I just don't find them interesting and I don't like Disney films either.  I also dislike 90% of all horror films because I simply don't find them enjoyable.  I don't actively go out saying I don't like animated films either because it's not that interesting of a point of view, I simply just don't watch them.

My main interest with being a Furry is the community and creative side of the fandom mainly relating to art. I am not a full fledged furry and would imagine it would just be a hobby for me in the future, finding new people to meet and attending a couple of cons, I don't expect it to be a super important aspect of my life.

Is that okay with you?


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (May 28, 2019)

...ye


But I'm gonna go cry in a corner now.


----------



## Zugai (May 29, 2019)

I always though zootopia was overhyped. there was advertisement everywhere in my town and constant adverts on the tv.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm indifferent.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Oct 26, 2021)

Well, I encourage you to see it yourself before passing judgment. It was a decent movie, although the fandom around it can be more cringe than regular furries... because a Disney movie whether furry or not will attract people who aren't necessarily furries.

I've seen rabid Nick x Judy shippers go ballistic on people for using alt pairings or God forbid depicting Nick or Judy cucking the other when they aren't even a canon pairing... yet. Nasty impressions like that make me wary anytime someone introduces themselves as a zootopia fan first. I think if zootopia is the only reason you're into furry, you should broaden your tastes a bit because furry media has existed way longer than Disney's attempt to mainstream the community.

That's off topic. I encourage you to watch it before forming your opinion. It gives legitimacy to your opinion.


----------



## Outré (Oct 27, 2021)

I love Zootopia. I actually loved zootopia before I discovered the fandom, and no zootopia did not lead me to the fandom. I remember how excited I was when I saw the first teaser at inside out. I’ve always loved anthropomorphic characters. And to me it just seemed like Disney returning to an aspect of itself that it had kind of been neglecting…. And doing it in an amazing way. The movie did not disappoint me at all. It’s one of my top 4 Disney animation studios movies easily. I definitely rate it way above Robin Hood, witch I also loved.

I don’t think the movie is overhyped in general. Maybe it could seem that way to some furs that have been apart of the fandom for a long time… but the reality is the movie is Disney animation studios 4th highest grosing film of all time right under Frozen 1/2 & the lion King. It didn’t get to that slot from the furry fandom alone… the general audience loved the movie. They ran a really good advertising campaign and the movie delivered on what they advertised, even exceeding expectations in a lot of cases. So I thing in this case the hype is the results of a good movie and it’s deserved.

I will admit I didn’t get to experience this movie for the first time as a member of the fandom. So I can kind of understand that if you look at the movie as a “furry movie”… that perhaps it would seem different. But as a movie in general I would have to disagree that it is overhyped.

Now I think the Frozen movies are over hyped… but that’s just my opinion as a Disney fan and they’re probably not.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 29, 2021)

It was a cute movie, but highly overrated.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Oct 30, 2021)

I didn't HATE it, but it was just "meh" to me.  More than anything I enjoyed bits of the humor, the species-based gags and stuff.  I kind of felt like it was bland and predictable as a storyline, and I think it's kind of creepy how obsessive some people are about Nick and Judy being an actual couple.  The movie was embraced by the furry fandom, I know, and it was nice to have an anthro-animal movie again, but it wasn't THAT great.  And that "Try Everything" song is horrible.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)

I'm trying to think of the last time I saw a Disney movie that made me say "yeah this is actually something that deserves accolades for narrative, writing, etc."

Probably the first Toy Story.  Monsters Inc. was actually pretty OK too.


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 16, 2021)

As a movie Zootopia is fine. The biggest flaw is easily the stupid twist villain which squanders the entire mystery of the movie. An innocuous side character is suddenly a power-hungry turbo-racist? Come on.

I love Zootopia for what it is: A not-so-subtle love letter to furries. The entire setting, character design, and even the story are just so dead on to the furry zeitgeist it's ridiculous. These aren't animals that act mostly human (Blacksad), or talking ferals (Lion King), these are anthropomorphic animals. They act human-like and animal-like in equal measure. And they live in a world that celebrates that fact. It's the furriest thing ever and I love it for that.


----------



## Raever (Nov 17, 2021)

Zootopia = Lame beastars


----------



## Kinguyakki (Nov 18, 2021)

Raever said:


> Zootopia = Lame beastars


Dang, that must be REALLY bad, because there was so much moody cringe in Beastars I had to turn it off.


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 18, 2021)

Raever said:


> Zootopia = Lame beastars


Well that's the other thing! Beastars went on to explore basically every aspect of Zootopia's setting that the movie couldn't (sex, meat, the effects of physical differences on individuals, etc) So when you go back to Zootopia after Beastars it feels so limited.

It would be kind of awesome to see Zootopia play out in Beastars' setting, tbh.


----------

